# Seikos From The Philippines ?



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

SEIKO QUESTION !!

I have noticed that there are boat loads of seikos for sale in the philippines , Are they fakes ??

I dont know if this is a daft question , so i gues i will find out .

Your thoughts ??

cheers SPEEDI............................................................ :biker:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not fakes, but probably cobbled together 'restored' with aftermarket parts, some sellers are better than others, there are some horror stories of nasty junk Philippine Seikos and there are some that are OK.....

Its a gamble really....

Save your money and buy from the forums, your more likely to get a decent one but it will probably cost a little more short term but save you long term....


----------



## 7A28lvr (May 19, 2011)

SPEEDI said:


> SEIKO QUESTION !!
> 
> I have noticed that there are boat loads of seikos for sale in the philippines , Are they fakes ??
> 
> ...


Seiko watches are a status symbol for the working class in the Philippines and are "rode hard and put away wet". They are not readily discarded and a potential buyer would be well advised to look very carefully for lume degradation due to past water intrusion. The high shipping costs are also a negative for me personally.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

To put it in simple common terms: They are crap!

I'm trying to chase down an Epray seller who sold me a piece of junk. With the shipping time from and to the Philippines, it gives the sellers the opportunity to drag things out, so you can't go after them through the Bay if you return it.

That's my experience anyway.

Later,

William


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

well the last post was a load of crap also.......

Ebay is the worlds largest retail outlet . It has issues in and from every country . I have bought many watches from the PH and each and every one has been good. 100% as described . There are some excellent dealers in Manila that have traded on ebay for years .

The watches come through as quickly as all of the rest of the post takes from the other side of the world

The last watch i bought (wife) was a Omega that cost $800 . It was inspected and re valued in the UK at Â£1100 and sold for Â£1100 . I use 3 x sellers and have a good relationship with one who is the cheapest for Seikos

All of them i have dived in .

Do not dismiss some of the Manila sellers

I recommend seller : apol_of_your_eyes (5856)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

LJD said:


> well the last post was a load of crap also.......
> 
> Ebay is the worlds largest retail outlet . It has issues in and from every country . I have bought many watches from the PH and each and every one has been good. 100% as described . There are some excellent dealers in Manila that have traded on ebay for years .
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, there will be some sellers of merit in the Philippines. My two experiences with the Philippines have not been as good as yours though.

The most recent one involved a watch cobbled together with aftermarket dial, hands and bezel. These parts were the good aspect of the watch, the "freshly serviced" movement was useless. It lost 5 minutes per 24 hours and couldn't be regulated, as well as the fact the rotor was falling off. I contacted the seller and he was polite and offered to repair or replace. I returned the watch and told him to repair or replace as he saw fit, and asked him to confirm when the watch arrived. Time went by and I heard nothing, thus I contacted him and he said he would check and let me know. More time went by, again I contacted him. He confirmed the arrival and said they would check the watch and he would let me know. Once again time passed. Another message from me to him. He told me they decided to replace the watch and would do an extra check on the timing machine before they shipped it, and that he would inform me when it went out. Time marches on and no update. I contact him yet again. He responds one last time to tell me it has shipped. By this time, the Ebay dispute option has expired and there is only a day or two left before the item drops off the Ebay system forever. 12 weeks have passed and no watch.

What's to be taken from this? Exercise caution with these vendors. The ones selling numerous examples of the same model that have been refurbished are likely selling watches assembled from the best of the worse, and sre likely to have passed their prime (as noted earlier in the thread).

Oh, one more point of interest, the seller I dealt with, in the above account, had excellent feedback.

Later,

William


----------



## SPEEDI (Sep 19, 2011)

So it seems its best to dodge them really , I can do without the agro tbh.

Thanks for the advise guys.

cheers SPEED..................................I................. :biker:


----------

